# Driving test - nerves!



## deedee80 (19 May 2008)

Hi all, I have my driving test this wednesday in fonthill and had a pre-test on Sat.  The instructor said that I should pass, that I am a good driver but that I have bad habits like all that i need to knock out of my system (which I have been working on since), and my nerves are affecting me.  Even now I feel sick thinking about the test.  Has anyone any advice on how to make myself a bit calmer, I know that I am a good driver but if this keeps up I will be in a heap on the day.  I'm really stressing myself out also trying to learn all the different questions and scenarios they may be likely to ask me.  Any advice/tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CMR (19 May 2008)

A few drops of Bachs Rescue Remedy helped me when I sat mine...


----------



## ClubMan (19 May 2008)

CMR said:


> A few drops of Bachs Rescue Remedy helped me when I sat mine...


Save your money and just drink some water or brandy so.


----------



## Whiskey (19 May 2008)

You'll find that when you start your test, there won't be any pressure. 

I remember on my first test, I was very calm, I actually enjoyed it. I was convinced I was driving beautifully, and sure I would pass.
It was a beautiful day, and there was very little traffic on the road.
Then he told me I failed on about 10 things, 2 of them critical.

You got to be philosophical about it. Just say to yourself, if I do this test 10 times, then surely I will pass it, hopefully the first time, but if not, the second time, or third time.

If you fail, you learn a lot from the experience, and it's more likely you will pass the next time.

The pass rate is about 50%, so if it was a random event, there would be a 50% chance of failing it once, a 25% chance of failing it twice, a 12.5% chance of failing it three times, and a 6% chance of failing it four times.

If you take on a good attitude, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## deedee80 (19 May 2008)

Thanks all.



Was considering the rescue remedy CMR but I think that might be more of a mental thing, and I'm not sure it would work for me. I'll prob buy some anyway though. Thanks all for your suggestions though. BTW anyone know the fonthill route well that can over any tips?


----------



## ClubMan (19 May 2008)

deedee80 said:


> I'll prob buy some anyway though.


Why? It definitely won't work. Although the placebo effect might.


----------



## truthseeker (19 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Why? It definitely won't work. Although the placebo effect might.


 
So long as it works I wouldnt care if it was placebo effect or not.
I used Rescue Remedy the day of my driving test also.


----------



## rmelly (19 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Why? It definitely won't work. Although the placebo effect might.


 
If you have been told it's a placebo (and believe it is) then I can't imagine it has any effect.


----------



## deedee80 (19 May 2008)

Even if it only has the placebo effect on me I'd be happy! (although I think I may already be a bit to sceptical for that )


----------



## deedee80 (19 May 2008)

Any other suggestions aside from rescue remedy to combat nerves?


----------



## truthseeker (19 May 2008)

deedee80 said:


> Any other suggestions aside from rescue remedy to combat nerves?


 
Ask your GP - the best thing you'll get over the counter in a chemist is actually Rescue Remedy, if you need something stronger you'll need to see your GP.

Meditation is a good nerve calmer, but if youve no experience with it you probably wont have time between now and Wednesday.

What about a bit of good old fashioned hard exercise that leaves you worn out and aching? Great stress reliever, will tire you enough to sleep and hopefully if you ache enough you'll be too concerned with pain to worry about the test!


----------



## Caveat (19 May 2008)

A bath and good night's sleep the night before, listen carefully on the day and think before you execute any manoevre. 

Take it easy - a lot of people do the reversing around the corner and turning the car around too quickly - understandable as it's usually something that has been well practiced, but try not to launch into it. Remember, you can angle the passenger side mirror downwards to see the kerb more easily. Just remember to adjust it back again!


----------



## deedee80 (19 May 2008)

Thanks Caveat and Truthseeker, both very helpful.

Caveat, I was wondering about the mirror for reversing around corner and instructor put it in the right position for  me the other day so I just left it.  Prob not the right position for driving though.  Should i be seen to change the mirror at this point during the test?  I would have to lean over the instructor to do this...eek!


----------



## truthseeker (19 May 2008)

deedee80 said:


> Thanks Caveat and Truthseeker, both very helpful.
> 
> Caveat, I was wondering about the mirror for reversing around corner and instructor put it in the right position for me the other day so I just left it. Prob not the right position for driving though. Should i be seen to change the mirror at this point during the test? I would have to lean over the instructor to do this...eek!


 
If you tell the tester what you are doing and why you can do stuff you wouldnt think of doing. On the day of mine the windows steamed up madly and even with the air blowing visibility was bad - I asked him if it was ok for me to pull in and clear the windows with a cloth. He said fine so I did.
I also had a junction situation where the other car had right of way but kept flashing me to go - I told the tester i would not go as I believed it was unsafe to 'assume' that he meant go, he could have meant he was going. So I just sat there.


----------



## Caveat (19 May 2008)

deedee80 said:


> Should i be seen to change the mirror at this point during the test? I would have to lean over the instructor to do this...eek!


 
I did it during my test.  I just excused myself and reached over mumbling something about adjusting the mirror and then did the same afterwards to readjust back to the normal driving position. Tester didn't bat an eyelid.


----------



## shnaek (19 May 2008)

truthseeker said:


> If you tell the tester what you are doing and why you can do stuff you wouldnt think of doing. On the day of mine the windows steamed up madly and even with the air blowing visibility was bad - I asked him if it was ok for me to pull in and clear the windows with a cloth. He said fine so I did.
> I also had a junction situation where the other car had right of way but kept flashing me to go - I told the tester i would not go as I believed it was unsafe to 'assume' that he meant go, he could have meant he was going. So I just sat there.


 Did you pass?


----------



## truthseeker (19 May 2008)

I did. 
During my test my L-plate detached from the front window and floated down and sort of slurped onto the testers face like a scene from The Mask as well.
I reckon I drove ok, but I was quite unflappable re unexpected events like the L-plate or people flashing me to go or having to clean steamy windows and maybe that tipped it in my favour? I dont know - its a bit of a lottery methinks.


----------



## Sylvester3 (19 May 2008)

I failed twice because of nevousness - The examiner got nervous the first time because I turned onto the wrong side of the road, and again the second time because I drove onto the wrong side of a dual carriageway.....


On my third attempt I had the same examiner and I think I technically failed before I even left the car park. The examiner told me to stop the car - I thought he was going to get out and tell me I had failed again. Instead he said we were going to start again, and I was to take a few deep breaths and get a grip. I was almost ************************* after that!


----------



## LouisLaLoope (19 May 2008)

Sylvester3 said:


> The examiner got nervous the first time because I turned onto the wrong side of the road, and again the second time because I drove onto the wrong side of a dual carriageway.....


 
Is it wrong that I laughed when I read this?!  Poor examiner...  :0)


----------



## ClubMan (19 May 2008)

Sylvester3 said:


> I failed twice because of nevousness - The examiner got nervous the first time because I turned onto the wrong side of the road, and again the second time because I drove onto the wrong side of a dual carriageway.....
> 
> 
> On my third attempt I had the same examiner and I think I technically failed before I even left the car park. The examiner told me to stop the car - I thought he was going to get out and tell me I had failed again. Instead he said we were going to start again, and I was to take a few deep breaths and get a grip. I was almost ************************* after that!


Did you pass the third time? Or ever?


----------



## Sylvester3 (19 May 2008)

I failed twice and passed (amazingly!) on the third go around. I was recently rear-ended and had a close encounter with a gate but apart from that I have been a pretty good driver for 8 years.

(Apart from that one time where I accidently drove onto the wrong side of a dual carriageway soon after passing because I was concentrating so hard on not making the same mistake and got confused. Oh and that time in France that my wife and I pretend never happened. )


----------



## DeeFox (19 May 2008)

I know of two people who passed recently, both doing the test for the first time and neither thought they had drove particularly well in the test.  Might it be a little easier to pass at the moment given that the number waiting for tests will be in the headlines big time in another few weeks (with the new restrictions for learners being brought in)?


----------



## deedee80 (19 May 2008)

> Sylvester3*Re: Driving test - nerves!*
> I failed twice and passed (amazingly!) on the third go around. I was recently rear-ended and had a close encounter with a gate but apart from that I have been a pretty good driver for 8 years.
> 
> (Apart from that one time where I accidently drove onto the wrong side of a dual carriageway soon after passing because I was concentrating so hard on not making the same mistake and got confused. Oh and that time in France that my wife and I pretend never happened. )


 
Jeez if they passed you Sylvester, they should definitely pass me 

I think I am going to try and take the attitude that it is not the end of the world if I don't pass, I'll just have to apply again.  Maybe that will ease my nerves, if I don't put so much pressure on myself.  What gets to me though is that I have two friends who passed, one who is quite obviously not a very competent driver (clipped the edge of a bus a while ago and nearly lost half her car through fidgeting) and one who passed straight after doing her lessons, yet still doesn't really feel confident on the open road herself (she told me this) and I feel so envious as to how they passed.  My friends mother passed on her 5th attempt.  She did no prep for it (as opposed to the previous 4 times) and just threw caution to the wind as she was convinced she would fail again.  Lo and behold, she passed.


----------



## deedee80 (19 May 2008)

> DeeFox*Re: Driving test - nerves!*
> I know of two people who passed recently, both doing the test for the first time and neither thought they had drove particularly well in the test. Might it be a little easier to pass at the moment given that the number waiting for tests will be in the headlines big time in another few weeks (with the new restrictions for learners being brought in)?


 
Heres hoping


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 May 2008)

deedee80 said:


> Hi all, I have my driving test this wednesday in fonthill and had a pre-test on Sat.



A positive frame of mind goes a long way.  Try to get this test in perspective and tell yourself that its not the end of the world if you fail but that you do intend to pass 

I was in Fonthill some time back a few times when getting the NCTs done on our cars and I noticed that the driving testers appeared very pleasant and for want of a better word 'nicer' that than some others I had come across.  I think they were SGS employees.

If you have a read through  previous threads you might get some advice.  

One bit of advice I would always give to everyone is to make sure you arrive in plenty of time before the test.  Wait for a spot to come free where you can reverse the car into a spot before going in to the test centre.  This will automatically put you at ease.

Good luck with the test.


----------



## sam h (19 May 2008)

A tip for reversing around the corner - don't go messing about with mirrors.  

Line your car up along side a straight kerb. Look over your left shoulder in the normal way you would when reversing and pick a letter off the garage sticker on your back window which lines up with the kerb (if you don't have anything on the window, get someone else to help you put on a small sticker at the right spot).

Now you can reverse around the corner and as soon as your sticker & the kerb line up, you will know you are the correct distance from the kerb!


----------



## deedee80 (20 May 2008)

Thanks all!

Sam H, I was practicing reversing around a corner for ages last night.  Felt very uncomfortable looking over my shoulder so will stick to the mirror and try judge it that way.  My Dad was trying to explain to me the way you do it though.

Sue ellen, thats good advice re reversing into the space.  I am going to do that.


----------



## Caveat (20 May 2008)

Good luck DeeDee - Ms Caveat's turn on Thursday morning!


----------



## deedee80 (20 May 2008)

Ooh good luck to Ms. Caveat!  Is it her first attempt?


----------



## Caveat (20 May 2008)

Yes - first attempt.  Glad to see you're not on line BTW as you should be in bed by now.


----------



## deedee80 (21 May 2008)

Hi guys - well I had my test...and I passed!! Woohoo what a relief!  I didn't do anything in particular to combat nerves.  I just decided that once the question bit is over, if it goes well I should relax a bit cos I know how to drive well (I think I was forgetting this ).  Plus I did a pretest this morning which was a huge help.  Thanks for all your tips and advice!


----------



## Sylvester3 (21 May 2008)

Well Done! No driving the wrong way down a dual carriageway for you then? 

Congratulations!


----------



## truthseeker (21 May 2008)

Yaaaaaaaa!!

Well done you!


----------



## Caveat (21 May 2008)

Congratulations Deedee!


----------



## deedee80 (21 May 2008)

he he  thankfully not Sylvester!


----------



## Angrygirl (21 May 2008)

Well Done... celebretory (SP?) drinks tonight for you deedee :L


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 May 2008)

Congrats and well done.


----------



## TreeTiger (22 May 2008)

Well done DeeDee & good luck to Mrs Caveat in the morning (actually later today, I've just seen the time!).


----------



## Caveat (22 May 2008)

Mrs Caveat passed this morning too!!


----------



## deedee80 (22 May 2008)

wow thats brilliant - she must be delighted!


----------

